# Nat wrestling with the puppy.



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

This is what amuses me while I brush my teeth. Tiny wrestle-mania....


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

That's so cute. I love how Natalia uses her butt. And I love the gremlin growls.

Why is she hairless? I can never seem to remember.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

How adorable! Two truly happy puppies...


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

Aww! The puppy is looking GREAT! :biggrin:


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

I love Nat's little "hip-check" move-- my Mastiff does that a lot when he plays...:smile:

Also, I like the gentle observer who just wanders in for a show...


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> That's so cute. I love how Natalia uses her butt. And I love the gremlin growls.
> 
> Why is she hairless? I can never seem to remember.


I use Nair hair remover on her because I plan to tattoo her. :becky: Okay, okay, that's not really it but wouldn't she be cute with a bunch of skulls all over her? No, actually she has a genetic disorder called follicular dysplasia. (I know so many big words....)
She is a funny little dog and will play with anyone willing to have a go at it!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

NewYorkDogue said:


> I love Nat's little "hip-check" move-- my Mastiff does that a lot when he plays...:smile:
> 
> Also, I like the gentle observer who just wanders in for a show...


I bet the hip-check looks a little different with a Mastiff than this weightless thing! 
That's Briana that wandered in. She's my peacekeeper so is always hovering nearby in case she thinks someone is doing anything other than playing. If one of mine even growls she's on the scene smoothin' it over. A girl's gotta do her job!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh my! That was so cute. I love the butt whacking! :lol:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I love your videos. The puppy looks great, you've really brought him along. And Nat looks like Rebel's long lost cousin. 

I wonder if there is a forum for bald dogs out there somewhere. My neighbor drove by Rebel and I walking this morning and she stopped to talk and asked for the fourth or fifth time if Rebel has some kind of skin disease. I want to put a sign on him that says "No! He's just bald!"


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

GAH so cute!

This made me think three thoughts:'

1) Nat's skin looks SO GOOD! 

2) (as usual) I loooooooooove Ariel!  

3) Those two both look like they weigh about as much as my two eat in a day... :laugh:


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Ahahahaha I love how she swings her little butt over in her face! Hahaha so cute!!

That puppy is looking better and better every time  kudos to you!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

BoxerParty said:


> GAH so cute!
> 
> This made me think three thoughts:'
> 
> ...


All total there might be 7 lbs of dog between them so you're probably close!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

xellil said:


> I love your videos. The puppy looks great, you've really brought him along. And Nat looks like Rebel's long lost cousin.
> 
> I wonder if there is a forum for bald dogs out there somewhere. My neighbor drove by Rebel and I walking this morning and she stopped to talk and asked for the fourth or fifth time if Rebel has some kind of skin disease. I want to put a sign on him that says "No! He's just bald!"


"Yes, AND IT'S CONTAGIOUS TO PEOPLE. I hope you have your vaccination or you'll probably start losing it too in a couple of months.."

The little guys are too cute. Are you going to keep the puppy for number 11? :wink: Actually I think it would be kinda cool if you put temporary tattoos on Nat.. LOL


----------



## camozuzu (Feb 11, 2012)

They are too cute. My doxies kept looking at the screen every time they heard a growl. What is the pup? Doxie or mix? Her ears have the same 'pop' as my Zuzu's do.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Very cute. You are lucky with as many dogs as you have you have such a nice peace keeper. The puppy sure looks good.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

camozuzu said:


> They are too cute. My doxies kept looking at the screen every time they heard a growl. What is the pup? Doxie or mix? Her ears have the same 'pop' as my Zuzu's do.


She's a Dachshund that was bought from a petstore for some idiot at Christmas. The idiot then almost starved her to death and kept her in a milk crate for about 6 weeks. She was a rack of bones when she came here. 
She probably already has a new home waiting for her. It's a good friend of one of my rescue friends. Her name is Donna also and she lost her 17 yr old JRT last month and wants another companion for herself and her other small dog. If her current dog gets along and is receptive to the little one she'll be getting adopted soon!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Great thing about cute puppies - they don't usually stay in foster very long.


----------

